# 1997 Chevy 6500 - Air Break tank hole



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Drove a total of 3.5 hours round trip today to buy this truck.

97 6500
50K Miles
10 Monroe plow
Big Monroe SS V Box
3116 cat motor
Air Brakes
FIRM at $7500

Couldn't drive it home since the rear air tank had a hole in it and it wasn't inspected, he said he would take 7K as is.

Am I wasting my time?

Should I tell him I will pay $7500 if he puts on a new tank on and inspects it (which it ran out 2 years ago)

Should I tell him I will take it as is for $6500???

Thoughts


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

that truck is a pile of shet unless your plowing highways.

I wouldnt even buy that if you are just going to use it as a salt truck. 

Just that cover for the battery box is about 100 bucks. You know parts are getting hard as heck to find for them right?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Looks like the third 50,000 miles it's going on! That truck will be nothing but a money pit. Find something better.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Don't know about plowing with it but roads but a salt only truck - if the spreader and hydraulics work that's a pile of coin right there.

Air tank can't be that bad to replace, maybe offer xxxx amount pending an inspection.


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

So how many years since its been on the road? You can drop a pile of coin just in a brake job on an old truck not to mention what else could be wrong.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Battery box's are the first thing to rust out, then air tanks, then fuel tanks. Not sure what the cab looks like. The salt is probably worth close to 3k and the blade 1k. so your gettng the truck for 3500 if he fixes the air tank and safeties it you might have a half decent deal. This is with out me seeing it up close though. Trucks like that can be a real money pit but can also do a lot of work. In reality it will plow less snow in a night then a pickup if plowing in a commercial setting.


----------



## Rat_Power_78 (Sep 16, 2008)

I wouldnt let the seller handle the inspection. Maybe I'm paranoid but I would want it to got to someone I trust, not an unknown that may just slap a sticker on it and call it inspected.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

The truck was not that bad, the rusted piece you see is actually the air heater box. Some black paint on the wheels and red dump bed and it wouldn't be too bad.

I have a 38 acre contract, I need the truck for salting, the plow is just for backup, I have wheel loaders backhoes and skid steers for plowing


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I think it would be a great salter truck for you. I was gonna say the battery box on mine is on the passenger side, but wasn't sure if it varied for some reason.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

38 acres is a lot of salting...what else will be helping this truck cover that much area? And how much salt will that vbox hold? 

IMO, for a little more money you could find a much nicer truck that dosent have a salter or plow on it....then find/buy an undertailgate for it. 

fwiw, (& just a guess here) but I would think your losing 3 - 4ton of carrying capacity/room with the vbox in the bed???


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

not exactly what I suggested...but a quick search turned this up? - http://www.commercialtrucktrader.com/find/listing/1997-Gmc-C7000-105540915


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

My first choice is a tailgate spreader as well, I have not had any luck unless I go over my budget


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

MatthewG;1506521 said:


> My first choice is a tailgate spreader as well, I have not had any luck unless I go over my budget


So what is your take on the link I posted above?


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

snocrete;1506522 said:


> So what is your take on the link I posted above?


Nice actually, I already emailed the seller, I was trying to keep it under 26,000 for non CDL drivers, but whatever

I have another truck with Vbox to help the bigger truck with salting


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

MatthewG;1506523 said:


> Nice actually, I already emailed the seller, I was trying to keep it under 26,000 for non CDL drivers, but whatever
> 
> I have another truck with Vbox to help the bigger truck with salting


Cool.

Something tells me the truck in the OP would be over 26K once it was fully loaded with salt anyway?...and especially if it had the plow on also...


----------

